# Where to live in Dubai and how much is rent on average?



## lunachick00 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello all! I will be moving to Dubai from the U.S. in January of 2012 and was wondering what area of town would be a great place to live. I am in my early thirties, and very active. I excercise every day and I love to go out in the evenings. Great restaurants/nightlife and easy access to great beach clubs or gyms will be musts. Once I have found the perfect spot, how much on average, can one expect to pay to rent a two bedroom apartment or villa? Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like Dubai Marina or Jumeirah Beach Residence would tick all your boxes. A 2 bed apartment will set you back dhs.85k - dhs.120k a year, depending on building, size of apartment and view.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree, it sounds like Dubai Marina or JLT, because that's where the combination of beaches and apartments are. But you have to consider where you live in relation to where you'll be working too.


----------

